# Backdrop question



## Quadzilla1977 (Oct 4, 2012)

So I am building a old farm house in the front yard this year 16×8. I've already built the panels and just haven to put them together when the time comes. The thing is I have a two story house behind it so I'm trying to do something to take the attention off of it. I know at night I can focus the lighting effects and lights on the farmhouse grave yard and corn field but just wanted to do something to incorporate or kind of hide the house itself. I thought if ordering some sort of cloth backdropd but I would need two for the front porch at 6x8 and then something for the top floor. Thanks for aby input and suggestions. I was going to post a pic of the house to be hidden but not sure how to do that.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Do you have a photobucket or flikr account? If so, you can copy the image code.
You can also upload a pic as an attachment in your control panel, and link it.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Home depot and Lowes sells many large sizes in rolls of that black plastic.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

can you share the pict?


----------

